# How to add a frag tank



## VinnyTang (Jan 4, 2013)

I was thinking of adding a small (20 gallon) frag tank to my 90g DT. I want to run it on the same system for increased water volume and ease of maintenance on one system. Is anyone currently running this setup?

My thoughts were to add a tee and valve on my return line (1" PVC) to my DT and throttle the valve as needed. I'm currently running a mag 7 and would need an upgrade if I'm adding the frag tank. I'll probably go with an eheim 1262. The frag tank would be made of acrylic, and I need some input to incorporate a drain/ overflow. 

Any ideas or suggestions?


Not sure if this thread should be here or DIY section.


----------



## nfamusic (Dec 19, 2012)

I was to thinking of this not long ago, I'm thinking of adding a 10 gal tank under the stand 
Drill a hole in each side, of the 10 
one side fed from the return overflow and have the other side return to the sump, add a few LEDs for light 
I thinking it may work out grand
and you wouldn't have to upgrade your pump


----------

